# A young ones journey to mass monster



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 5, 2014)

Just recently turned 18 
Stats: 5'10" 185 morning weight 
Bench:215 x 7  225 x 4 paused
Squat: 315 x 6 (pre injury) 255 x 6 post
Dead: lol idk

I'm looking to be a major competitor in the teen bodybuilding scene in the next year or so

Cycle: 600mg test e


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 5, 2014)

today: fuk yeah arms/shoulders/chest felt fucking great
bench: 215 x 6 no spotter or i would have gone for 7 tying my pr 
225 x 4 paused easy as fuckaroni 

incline bench : 160 x 10 tied pr 

smith machine shoulder press: 135 x 8 6 3 holy shit my shoulders havent hurt this much in a while

lateral raise machine 75 x 12 12

db curls 40's x 8 to 35's x 7

db tricep extensions (riptoe style) 35's x 10 10

cable fly stack x 15

other shit


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 5, 2014)

////


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 5, 2014)

////


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 5, 2014)

Last one 

These were all taken at the middle of December or so


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 5, 2014)

My goal: 200-220 5% at 19


----------



## STP (Jan 5, 2014)

I'll be the first one to sub. Keep it up man!


is your brother going to log on here as well?


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 5, 2014)

He's my best friend not bro but nah I don't think so, he will be competing in the inba or whatever it is so I don't think he wants to have associations to anabolic steroid boards
Welcome though!


----------



## STP (Jan 5, 2014)

what the hell I could have sworn you said he was your younger brother


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 5, 2014)

Haha nope, only bro I have is 24 and doesn't lift
But shamer is also older than me


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 5, 2014)

Wide back:headbang:

Hw time has changed.... when I was 18yo my cycle was Twin lab's Gainers fuel and Amino Fuel


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you and welcome brother!

Now it's just time to catch everything else up to my back, especially calves and arms


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 5, 2014)

You two know each other? Ill be damn..lol..
Cycle that shit both of you..we  need u around at 30 to take over my position here ...can u hang?.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 5, 2014)

D2 what dinasaur was your pet?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 5, 2014)

d2r2ddd said:


> Wide back:headbang:
> 
> Hw time has changed.... when I was 18yo my cycle twin lab's Gainers fuel and Amino Fuel



Lol,  my was the original Cybergenics.  Hell it was back when whey still tasted like shit! Slayton,  you look good,  keep at it and be smart brother.


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 5, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> You two know each other? Ill be damn..lol..
> Cycle that shit both of you..we  need u around at 30 to take over my position here ...can u hang?.



I will no worries brother! Ill have to come off for my monarch long trip too Europe this summer then when I'm back in the states ill start contest prep for music city muscle this October!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 5, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Lol,  my was the original Cybergenics.  Hell it was back when whey still tasted like shit! Slayton,  you look good,  keep at it and be smart brother.



I couldnt afford the original version.  Only manage to buy the Phase 1 after mths of savings


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 5, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> D2 what dinasaur was your pet?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok cool slayton..just want u liftn till 90 and one foots in the grave is all. Keep us posted on showtimes etc.  Thks .


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 6, 2014)

Still sore from Saturday so today was eh
Bench 225 x 5
Incline 160 x 8
Smith machine press 145 x 12

Arms and lateral raises

Can't wait to hit back and legs Wednesday


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 8, 2014)

Get some dumbbell work in on chest day will ya.. Thks.


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 8, 2014)

I do more than posted I just was too lazy, will post my full workout tomorrow morning for legs/ back

I'm actually about to switch to db flies because I've maxed out the machine


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 8, 2014)

squat 6-8.  255 x 5 hip fine
leg press 10-12.  5p 35 x 15
S leg extension 12-15  135 x 14
leg curl 8-10  60 x 11 fuk
lat pulldown 1 arm 10-12  160 x 12
Str8 arm pull down 130 x 15
cable row narrow 8-10 170 x 9
rear delt flye 10-12 110 x 12
standing calf 8-10 335 x 12
Shrugs 235 x 12


182 morning weight and hit 190 for the first time last night


----------



## Thunder46 (Jan 8, 2014)

Would of loved to look like you when i was 18 great work


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you! Slowly getting there...


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 10, 2014)

Hit 190 day weight for the first time in my life per the past couple days


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 10, 2014)

Please excuse my piss poor arms and forarms, they are one of my main focuses ATM because then need to come up a lot


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice work, keep at it and don't forget your wheels ..big wheels = big overall growth..


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 10, 2014)

No worries legs are coming along (when not injured) 

Back  on the 5 am grind

flat bench 225 x 5 175 x 15
incline bench 160x9
shoulder press 155 x 9
cable flye 240 x 12
Cgbp 155 x 8 x 10
lying extension  35's x 10 12
tricep pushdown  100 x 14 12
Db curl  35's x 12 x 10
incline curl 35's x 10
side raises 85 x 11  12


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 10, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Lol,  my was the original Cybergenics.  Hell it was back when whey still tasted like shit! Slayton,  you look good,  keep at it and be smart brother.



That was my first "cycle" too.  Wasn't Joe Piscapo their spokeman in those commercials?


----------



## Iceman74 (Jan 10, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> That was my first "cycle" too.  Wasn't Joe Piscapo their spokeman in those commercials?



It was Franco Santoriello in the magazine ads and brochures. Seems like Joe P. might have had something to do with it too, but I can't remember for sure.

*EDIT:*

Googled it...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmkOXxDY_n4


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 10, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> That was my first "cycle" too.  Wasn't Joe Piscapo their spoksman in those commercials?



Lol,  I'm not sure.   That was 5 years before our little town got cable. Pretty sure I ordered from an add in the back of "Flex" magazine.  How about that workout, would put mountaindog to shame on volume.  Last set of squats you cant stand up, oh the pain!


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 10, 2014)

Yep, that's him.  I was not much older than SaytonSlayer, but it helped me achieve permenant stretch marks between my arms and lats.  Very tough workout plan.  I think it was the training more than the pills.


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 10, 2014)

Do threads get detailed this much often?


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry man, I think we hijacked your thread there without realizing it.....


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 10, 2014)

It's all good haha I was just being passive aggressive :$


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 11, 2014)

Dead lifts and legs tomorrow with a friend who is me 2013 teen natural Olympia
Shall be intredasting


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 11, 2014)

Pissed at myself, approached the most eautiful girl I've seen in a very long time and ended up making it awkward cuz I was so nervous and walked away without her number. Will get it next time no matter what
Deads 355 x 5 easy as I don't do these ever
Front squats 185 x 5 
Calves


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 13, 2014)

Ordered more letro since I'm out of adex, should be a lot drier in the next week or two


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 13, 2014)

Skquatz 255 x 5 300 x 1
Leg press 5p +35 x 20
Leg curl 60 x 12
S Leg extension 140 x 10
1 arm pulldown 80 x 12
Str8 arm pulldown 140 x 10
Cable row 170 x 10
Rear delt 100 x 12
Seated calf 2p x 20
Shrugs 235 x 20


Everything flew up easy
Started a cruise 300mg test per week


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 15, 2014)

flat bench 225 x 5 easier 
incline bench 160x10
shoulder press 160 x 10
cable flye 160 x 7 
Cgbp 155 x 10 
lying extension  40's x 8
tricep pushdown  110 x 15 rp
Db curl  35's x 12 
incline curl 8-10 35's x 10
side raises 90 x 10 70 x 14


Switched from seated cable flies to the cable tower
Bit rushed this workout but still felt good


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 17, 2014)

B
Skquatz 255 x 5 315 x 1
Leg press 5p +35 x 20
Leg curl 60 x 15 
S Leg extension 140 x 12
1 arm pulldown 90 x 8
Str8 arm pulldown 140 x 15
Cable row 170 x 10
Rear delt 120 x 12
Seated calf 2p x 20
Shrugs 235 x 20

Joints hurt some


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 18, 2014)

Am I zyzz yet



Around 190 day weight on a cruise ATM, sorry for my awful posing skills


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 21, 2014)

flat bench 225 x 3 185 x 11
incline bench 165 x 8
shoulder press 165 x 7
Top cable flye 140x 7 
Bottom cable fly  120 x 7
Cgbp 155 x 10 
lying extension  40's x 8  5
tricep pushdown  110 x 12 10
Db curl  35's x 12 9
cable curl 100 x 10 90x 12
side raises 90 x 12


----------



## LastChance (Jan 21, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 24, 2014)

incline bench 165 x 9
shoulder press 165 x 8
Top cable flye 120 x 10
Cgbp 155 x 10 
lying extension  40's x 8  7
tricep pushdown  110 x 15
Db curl  35's x 12 9
Curl against wall 60 x 13
side raises 95 x 12


Didnt post Wednesdays I forgot, I benched today but its bad enough that we aren't going to tak about it


----------

